# Chicken Lover's vs Natural Balance



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I have been using Chicken Lover's Soup for Puppies and Tucker eats it well. I get the lamb and rice. In talking with a firend of mine she has started using Natural Balance non allargy formula of Venison and Rice. She tells me the dogs love it and she thinks she is seeing less eye stain.

NATURAL BALANCE
Venison, Whole Grain Brown Rice, Rice Flour, Venison Meal, Rice Bran, Canola Oil (preserved With Mixed Tocopherols And Citric Acid), Natural Flavor, Flaxseed Oil, Kelp Meal, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Chloride, Choline Chloride, L-lysine, Dl-methionine, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Parsley, Rosemary Extract, Ascorbic Acid (vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin K Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid.




Chicken Lover's for puppies


Chicken, turkey, chicken meal, turkey meal, whole grain brown rice, whole grain white rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), oatmeal, potatoes, cracked pearled barley, millet, duck, salmon, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.



What do you all think? I would change if the non-allergy were better.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think it all depends on what your doggie is allergic to. Dogs become allergic to things that are "common" which is why some dogs are allergic to foods with chicken in them. We are even seeing more and more dogs allergic to the Lamb formulas. The reason we are not seeing more allergies to the Venison, Duck, Buffalo, etc. is because they have not been around long enough. Once a large number of dogs are exposed you will see more and more allergies to even these products. If your baby is NOT allergic to the food he is eating and is eating it well then I see no need to change.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I have been wanting to get Noel off of what she is on .. So I bought a trail size bag of Chicken Soup...I mixed a few pieces of kibble in with her regular food and the toot eats around it. yesterday she ate all but the "soup" and let it in the bowl. today she ate all but the "soup" then used her paw to knock it all out of the bowl. 

So now I'm thinking I need to find something else. I am going to give it a few more shots at it but it's not looking good. I am really wanting something that is sold locally and that leaves me few choices. Chicken Soup; Natures Choice and Nutro. 

Not really sure about the other two...any suggestions or advice.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> I think it all depends on what your doggie is allergic to. Dogs become allergic to things that are "common" which is why some dogs are allergic to foods with chicken in them. We are even seeing more and more dogs allergic to the Lamb formulas. The reason we are not seeing more allergies to the Venison, Duck, Buffalo, etc. is because they have not been around long enough. Once a large number of dogs are exposed you will see more and more allergies to even these products. If your baby is NOT allergic to the food he is eating and is eating it well then I see no need to change.[/B]


That is very true- what most people dont know is that you can only develop an allergy to something that you have been exposed to, which is my our pups dont get allergic reactions to their shots for the first time, but its always after the first time. Its probably another reason why whole dog food journal recommends to use variety when feeding (so different formulas within a same brand), I know some dont recommend this, however if your dog does not have a negative stomach reaction I see no problem with variety. I did use Chicken Soup for almost 2 years and Rocky my yorkie developed really bad allergies, once we switched over he was fine. I think it all depends on what your dog likes, and what their body can handle. IMO if they are doing well on a food I would leave them until you notice anything negative. 

Dick van patten (natural balance) makes wonderful foods and has several different varieties which is a plus IMO.

I feed solid gold dry and am currently looking for a wet food or something to supplement their dry food.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=132312
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad to read this. My Chloe developed allergies to her food a year ago. So I switched to Chicken Soup. She has done so well on it until recently. The itchy and flaky skin is back. And it's bad. I am also going to try the Solid Gold Wee bites. I use the Solid Gold seameal and their hair products too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady has allergies, both inhaled/seasonal and food allergies. I have recently discovered Nature's Variety Prairie dog food which she _loves_! I add a spoonful to her dry kibble (Innova's Evo) and she gobbles it up!

It comes in a rabbit, duck and venision formula for those dogs who are allergic to the protein source (Lady isn't).

http://www.naturesvariety.com/

As most of you know, Lady is diabetic and a standard diet for diabetic dogs is high fiber, low fat. Most of the fiber in high fiber diets comes from things like peanut hulls and soy bean hulls which have no nutritional value. 

I'd heard great things about Evo and diabetics when it first came out and ran it by my vet who'd also heard good things about it. I was concerned about the high protein content, especially for an older dog, but Lady just had bloodwork and her protein level was in the lower normal range! And her blood sugar has been great with these foods, too.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

If your dog is anything like Frosty, it will depend on WHAT he'll eat.







I've done research on the changing dog food industry for years and have lists of all the "best" stuff, but if you can't get him to eat it,







it's not the one for him. The final analysis for us has been getting enough food down him is more important. Within limits of course. The only wet food that he really likes is Cesar (he needs some wet food every day because as a senior+ it's hard to eat the dry stuff and he doesn't like it with liquid on it) . He only gets 1/2 of one of those little foil top tins of Cesar a day mixed with Innova or Natural Balance or some other premium canned, which is all mixed with his Precise or Nutro Ultra Senior and supplements. Sometimes we have to do whatever works best.

The allergy thing is totalling individual. The thing they have had the least (like Bison, duck and Venison--used to be lamb) is what is recommended for food allergies. There are so many other things like corn, wheat, gulten, soy, etc. that a dog could be allergic to, that it is a huge undertaking to check for all of those. Experiment, Experiment!







and good luck.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Lady has allergies, both inhaled/seasonal and food allergies. I have recently discovered Nature's Variety Prairie dog food which she _loves_! I add a spoonful to her dry kibble (Innova's Evo) and she gobbles it up!
> 
> It comes in a rabbit, duck and venision formula for those dogs who are allergic to the protein source (Lady isn't).
> 
> ...


Nature's Variety is coming out with a new dry dog food soon. Its going to be a grain free, but it is really high in protein. Raw Instinct Grain-Free Nature's Variety


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you suspect a food allergy, you can try the elimination diet. Cut out everything, including treats, rawhides, etc, and pick a one new protein source and one new carbohydrate source, something your dog has never had before like duck & potato. If the symptoms go away, you know it's a food allergy. You then have to add back other things slowly.

http://www.cah.com/dr_library/fooddogs.html

Corn, wheat and soy are the top 3 allergy causing ingredients in pet foods.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> Lady has allergies, both inhaled/seasonal and food allergies. I have recently discovered Nature's Variety Prairie dog food which she _loves_! I add a spoonful to her dry kibble (Innova's Evo) and she gobbles it up!
> 
> It comes in a rabbit, duck and venision formula for those dogs who are allergic to the protein source (Lady isn't).
> 
> http://www.naturesvariety.com/[/B]


Im gonna try the canned







I was giving mine the raw medallions from nature's variety, but they havent gotten them lately. I saw the rabbit and a few other smalls ones at the store the other day and I cant wait to try them! I hope mine love them just as much as lady.

Solid gold makes a green tripe canned which dogs love but it smells sooooooo nasty!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Tucker has no allergy's to any dog food. I was just wanting to see which people here liked better


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey is on Chicken Soup for the Adult. For the last month, we combined her Chicken soup puppy with the Chicken soup Adult & she preferred the puppy formula. She would eat all the little ones (puppy formula) & leave the bigger pieces which were the Adult formula. Now she is on the Adult formula exclusively, so she doesn't have a choice. I don't think it is the taste that she prefers, just the size. Even small size bone treats give her a hard time & we have to break them up into 4 pieces. She seems to eat her food fine but probably isn't in love with it. I just hate to try something new, afraid she will develop problems.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I just changed tubs food to Natural Balance, the duck and potato formula for allergy and I just cant stop raving about it! Before he ate royal canine mix with innova, and it seemed like he was having a little constipation problem, and he had dry skin. But now, his skin has gotten SOOOO much better, he has no more tear stains, and his poo poo looks very normal. the only thing i changed about his diet is the Natural Balance. I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine eat NB Venison. I didn't like the white rice in Soup and my kids didn't seem to like it as well.
Less is more gets my vote. The Venison doesn't have as many foods in it as some of the others.
I tried the Duck n Potato but it was too rich for Toy. She upchucked it more than not. It also made my little yorkie, Trinket's hair greasy.

Just my two cents!


----------

